# Anyone have an iPad?



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone here have an iPad? Which food related apps do you have? What about other apps that you like?


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

Is that your newest toy GB? My uncle loves his. I'm still thinking about one. I'll be following this thread with some interest now. 

Oh, and my favorite app for the iPhone (which I suspect is also on iPad) is Talking Carl. Makes me laugh out loud all the time.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah my DW got it for me for my birthday. I am loving this thing. The potential for cooking and food related stuff is huge. I can imagine a cookbook with full color photos and videos of every step with links to all the ingredients and info one them like where to buy (or even links to online stores to buy right there) other interactive stuff. 

I just searched on both my iPad and iPhone for talking Carl but did not see it anywhere in the app store.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEbqVTivD0s

iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad Application List » Page not found

I can't find it on the Apple site but here are two links I found Googling. Still giggling. I'm so 12.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok that is pretty funny.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

I could play with him for hours. And the kids LOVE him. You can pull his mouth open really wide and squish him too. He is excellent for mindless entertainment.


----------



## qmax (Mar 2, 2011)

I am seriously considering the Samsung Galaxy pad.  It's a bit smaller and I love the Android OS (and particularly like the fact that it is open source code).


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

The iPad came in very handy for me last week. DD was not feeling well and was on school vacation so I took her into work with me for the day. She read books, watched movies, colored, played games, wrote a book and did all sorts of other things on it for much of the day. It kept her completely busy which let me get my work done.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just wondering about iPads and such.
Where do they fit in with Kindle's? And for that matter, where do they fit in with smart phones (I have a Motorola Droid) and laptops? Is something looking to get phased out, or are they a missing link type device, like a link between a smallish smart phone and a "bulky" laptop?


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

pacanis, an iPad is exactly what you describe as the perfect blend between a laptop and a smart phone. It is really a giant iPhone. 

As for how it relates to Kindle, well you can get a Kindle app for your iPad and you can read and download books same as you would on a Kindle. I'm not sure what the battery power is. 

GB, do they come with a built in network or do you have to access the Net via a wireless signal?


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a kindle as well as my iPad. Even though I have no used my kindle since getting my iPad I still think there is a place for the kindle. For short reading (30-60 minutes) the iPad is fine, unless it is outside in the sun or somewhere with a lot of glare. The kindle is excellent for outside and for longer reading. The iPad is much bigger and heavier than the kindle and you can not really easily read with one hand which is a big thing for me. I like to lie on the couch with an arm under my head and read that way. That is simple with the kindle, but a challenge for the iPad. Battery life for the kindle far surpasses the iPad too. We are talking apples and oranges. At home this is not a big deal, but when traveling it is. 

I would say the iPad is a missing link sort of device. I do not use my iPhone as much as I did before, but I do still use it for many things. Some things are just better suited for the iPad. Cooking is a prime example. I have all my recipes on both iPhone and iPad. When I cook using a recipe I use one of those. With my iPhone I have to constanly scroll to see the next step. With the iPad everything usually fits on one page. I have the wifi only version of the iPad though so when I am out wiout wifi the iPhone is my Internet connection.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

Alix, they have two versions,wifi only wifi and 3G. For 3G there is a monthly charge (but no contract). Wifi does not have any charges other than the initial cost of the iPad.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

GB said:


> Alix, they have two versions,wifi only wifi and 3G. For 3G there is a monthly charge (but no contract). Wifi does not have any charges other than the initial cost of the iPad.



That's what I thought. Just like the Kindle, the cheap one needs WiFi and the expensive job has it all! (Did I mention I got my Kindle for my birthday?)


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you loving it Alix?


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

GB said:


> Are you loving it Alix?



Very much. I have about 50 books on it already!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you able to retrieve a book that you have already paid for and read, or is the memory that large that they are all saved on the Kindle?


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

Both. The kindle can hold thousands upon thousands of books, but you can delete them from the device and download them again as they are saved on Amazons servers.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 2, 2011)

I got the poor man's ipad or the poor man's iphone, the ipod touch (lastest generation).  Since I got the ipod I've been using my netbook and laptop less.  I'd like to get the ipad, but probably not til next year.  By then they're have the ipad 2.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice. 
I bought one for my sister for Christmas, but all she has ever tells me is, I read another book, lol. I don't really know the inner workings of it.
I think I'll pick one up for myself. I don't think I have the need for an iPad, especially if they are lacking in the reading capabilities, but a Kindle would be nice.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2011)

I heard the iPad2 is coming soon.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Nice.
> I bought one for my sister for Christmas, but all she has ever tells me is, I read another book, lol. I don't really know the inner workings of it.
> I think I'll pick one up for myself. I don't think I have the need for an iPad, especially if they are lacking in the reading capabilities, but a Kindle would be nice.



I decided I needed a Kindle when I realized that most of the weight in my luggage when we travel is books! LOL! I pack lightly when it comes to clothes, but I NEED my books. 

I don't have an iPod touch or an iPad yet. I will likely end up getting an iPad at some point, again for travelling. I love my MacBook but it is a bit heavy.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

The iPad 2 was announced today.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2011)

I just saw that on USA Today. It looks pretty shnazzy.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's a shot from Kubrick's 1968 film,  2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## roadfix (Mar 2, 2011)

GB said:


> Does anyone here have an iPad? Which food related apps do you have? What about other apps that you like?



I also have Yelp! and Chowhound apps on my ipod.  Their mobile apps are easy to navigate too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a laptop, a Kindle and a Tracphone.  It's all I really need.  The Tracphone makes and takes phone calls.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I also have Yelp! and Chowhound apps on my ipod.  Their mobile apps are easy to navigate too.



I have yelp on both my iPhone and iPad and love it. It's one of my favorite and most used apps. I do not see the chowhound app anywhere though.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 2, 2011)

GB said:


> I have yelp on both my iPhone and iPad and love it. It's one of my favorite and most used apps. I do not see the chowhound app anywhere though.


You're right about Chowhound.  They don't have a mobile app, although I find their site easy to navigate even on my tiny ipod.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 2, 2011)

We both have iPads and iPhones.  DH got his when they were released early last mine and I got mine on a charity auction at Christmas.  I had an iPod touch that I sold.  While I still have a laptop for work, I can't imagine life without my iPad.  I use it for everything ... City council meetings, student observations, cruising the web, movies, music, etc.  We also received apple tv for Christmas so we can stream from our iPads to the tv (tv, music, and movies).  DH has a cook book on his that we use a lot, sorry, I can't think of the name of the app and he has his at a Lion's meeting.  I'll get it when he gets home.  I will say, reading books is harder than I thought but it is nice for storing PDF files, either recipes or knitting patterns.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been considering an iPad, think I will see what people think of the new version.  I bought my iPhone last fall to take on our Yellowstone vacation/holiday instead of a laptop.  I was due for a new phone and it worked really well for us while traveling, used it lots to gather internet info on sites, maps, camping places and points of interest. I also now text with it, something I didn't do with my old phone. Funny thing is I have only used it as a phone about a dozen times! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2011)

It's funny that they omitted to post camera specs on the new ipad2.  I hope it's not the same low res camera as the current ipod touch, which is not good especially when viewed on the bigger ipad2 screen.  The ipod touch takes great video though and I believe the new ipod2 has the same video spec.
The iphone has a good camera, hope they installed that in the new ipod2.


----------



## megamark (Mar 3, 2011)

I was't too impressed by the spec's on the new ipad. I never got to use the old ipad to it's extent, so I'm not sure how the dual core processor works in comparison. It does look a little bit better though. I always thought it would be nice for cooking, having the recipe out on the counter.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 3, 2011)

That Motorola pad I just saw advertised is looking pretty shnazzy, too.

I've cooked with the recipe showing on my laptop before. It was nice. I could walk over to the kitchen table and I had the screen opened up to easily be viewable. I sure wouldn't have wanted it on my little kitchen counter... or to be using my finger to scroll the screen... or having to lean or prop it up just so. 
Give me a printed recipe stuck to the side of my over-the-stove microwave with a magnet any day. I'm old school that way. I can see me getting something like this some day, but not as a cooking tool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

The computer is fun, I like the search and enjoy having things at my fingertips.  But, I still like a recipe that I don't have to worry about spilling grease on or splashing with sauce, let alone knocking into the dishwater.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The computer is fun, I like the search and enjoy having things at my fingertips.  But, I still like a recipe that I don't have to worry about spilling grease on or splashing with sauce, let alone knocking into the dishwater.



Ziplocs are amazing. I get razzed about putting my Kindle in a ziploc all the time until I point out the chip dip, coffee and wine that I've spilt on it recently!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> Ziplocs are amazing. I get razzed about putting my Kindle in a ziploc all the time until I point out the chip dip, coffee and wine that I've spilt on it recently!


 
Good idea, Thanks!  I just give people "the look" when they hold their sticky hands out wanting to look at my Kindle.  They are lucky I don't make them wash and _glove_ up!


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good idea, Thanks!  I just give people "the look" when they hold their sticky hands out wanting to look at my Kindle.  They are lucky I don't make them wash and _glove_ up!



AMEN SISTAH!!! The GERMS on some people!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2011)

The remote for the kitchen TV is wrapped in a ziplock bag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> AMEN SISTAH!!! The GERMS on some people!


 
I'm more worried about greasy fingers, Cheeto cheese, chip salt...peanut butter.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 3, 2011)

Great idea, Alix. That should be in kitchen tips if it isn't already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

roadfix said:


> The remote for the kitchen TV is wrapped in a ziplock bag.


 
Kitchen TV?


----------



## roadfix (Mar 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kitchen TV?


Sure, why not?..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah, you actually have room in your kitchen

I watch ours in the living room from the kitchen.


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2011)

I keep a ziplock in my kindle case at all times. I have read my kindle in the pool often using that trick. It works great.


----------

